

Here’s How U.S. Spies Will Find You Through Your Pics - lbrdn
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2011/07/spies-find-you-through-pics/

======
d0ne
For all the non-criminals out there who actually think they are entitled to
privacy this is another good use case for Social Fortress[1][2].

[1] Disclaimer: I'm involved with Social Fortress

[2] Social Fortress protects messages and photos with transparent client side
encryption directly within services such as Facebook, Google+, Outlook and
others. It can be had for free from <https://www.socialfortress.com>

------
codeslush
Is this a joke? Any halfway credible criminal would make sure to strip that
info out before posting (or use a device that doesn't capture it).

~~~
lbrdn
Exactly, which is why the article spends most of its time discussing how
location can be determined through other means, such as Google Images, to find
photos with similar geographic features to narrow possible locations.

------
glimcat
US Intelligence is smart enough to check EXIF data now?

